# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Gender Change Dreams

## abicus

Does any one have dreams in which they were either an different person or gender?

I had a dream that lasted for an abnormal length in which i went to my friends house and over the course of a few hours turned into a woman. I couldn't go home since no one but my friend and his sister who saw it happen would believe me. The dream seemed so real. After the initial shock it felt good to be female strangely enough. I have never had waking feelings or thoughts about being a woman. What does this mean? I don't know whether or not what i felt is at all accurate. The dream was so vivid that i questioned whether or not it was a dream. the dream literally felt like real life no differences except the obvious (me being a woman) although towards the end of the dream realized it was a dream. 

In the dream i go over to my friend Johns house. We play xbox the beginning of the dream has the feel of an average dream. During the first part of the dream I spent much time hanging out with my friend talking. Then my friends sister enters the room and sits next to us and talks to us for a few minuets. The beginning of the dream I can't recall the dialogue until my friends sis Julie comes back and stares at me and laughs she says "What... whats wrong with you?" I responded with "what are you talking about." She told me to look in a mirror and I did. I no longer looked like myself slightly different and smaller. My clothes fit loosely. I didn't know what was going on.

Due to lack of control early in the dream I went back to playing xbox. I wanted to stand up and freak out but couldn't then suddenly it was as if i had forgotten. A few min passed and I realized I was changing more. A few more min passed and Julie n John came back and I looked at they re startled faces. I got up and looked in the mirror. I was now a completely different person. During this I had no control of where I was looking.

I had a woman's body, figure, face, and as I opened my mouth to scream a new voice. I had at this point gained complete control of my actions. I talked with them about what I was gonna do and where I would go. I was at first complete and utterly devastated and thought my life was surely over. The day went on as I freaked out and knew I couldn't go home. Julie told her mom when she got home that I was her friend from school and asked if I could stay over  the week. She said yes so i had a place to stay now. I couldn't go to work as a different person. I was afraid.

I cried as if not in control of my emotions. Julie went out of her way to comfort me. She had me go to the bathroom with her and she tried to teach me how to put on make up; making jokes and talking to me. I was still in my clothes baggy clothes from before I changed. I took a shower and I saw my new body naked and I was very attractive. I felt my new soft skin and noticed I needed a shit load of soap for my long hair on my head.

I got out of the shower and she gave me a pair of her jeans, underwear, and a shirt. The clothes felt strange wearing a thong and jeans that clinged tight to my body. She helped do my hair to keep it out of my face while telling me that she was sure I would go back to normal I was still sad and afraid and her words and company were comforting. 

That night in the dream I started to think about how to live on in my new situation. my friend and his sister tried there best to comfort me.  I had come to terms a little with my fate and Julie started to get me up to speed I guess. She explained things like clothing and things about my new anatomy. I went to bed in the dream and woke up in the dream the next day and was still a girl.

Strangely I felt good despite what had happened I was comfortable with my self. The three of use walked to a nearby walmart to buy me clothes. I had no idea what to get or wear but Julie helped me. The three of us played rock band and talked and decided to go get food.

Everything I did felt different but strangely good and new. I was comfortable in my new clothes wearing tight jeans and a blouse. I felt attractive. I started to just hang out with Julie and John. My dream went on for two more days I experienced things that I noticed to be or feel considerably different as a girl like riding a bike and playing sports noticing I wasnt as strong as I used to be. Also my emotions came more freely.

It was strange. I was for the most part completely in control of my self except how accepting I was of being female.
I don't have any desire or have never contemplated being a woman in life, but all the feelings I felt were good and despite everything I enjoyed it. Its kind of embarrassing. I'm not gay and am very comfortable with my sexuality but it was such an experience. I don't know why it happened it kinda freaked me out that i was as content as i was. I'm an open minded person but I had never had such a real dream. and it was the first dream I had ever had were I gained complete control of my actions. This was my first lucid like dream as towards the end of the dream on its last day I realized I was dreaming but I can't explain how, and awhile later I woke up

----------


## Arra

That was an amazing dream story. Thanks for sharing. I wish that I could have dreams so detailed.

It sounds like your mind just decided, for whatever reason, to create its best simulation of the experience of being female. Since no one can really experience being both genders in real life, whether or not your dream was accurate can't really be judged.

I've had many dreams in which I'm a male. But I have no memories of dreams which involve transforming into a male, and that transformation being a part of the dream. When it happens, I just enter the dream as a character that happens to be male. It seems my mind makes up characters, both male and female (usually female lately).

There is nothing to be embarrassed about. It's true that, if you mention the dream to a lot of (immature) people, they will likely make fun of you for it, calling you gay, etc. But if you're honest and think about it there's really nothing wrong with you for it. I have no problem believing that you're straight and certain of your sexuality. Your mind just happened to decide to simulate what it might be like to be female.

----------


## abicus

> That was an amazing dream story. Thanks for sharing. I wish that I could have dreams so detailed.
> 
>  Your mind just happened to decide to simulate what it might be like to be female.



Thank you it was an amazing experience.
Looking back it would be cool to live an alternate life while dreaming that one could remain aware of

----------


## Breylahk

I hope to have a dream this Vivid one day, hopefully be Lucid in it as well.

Btw what did you think of the YouTube videos?

----------


## abicus

Yes thank you very much. Had my first dream since starting grave shift

----------


## ooflendoodle

Just your minds way of making you think of something you've never thought of before, to be honest I think everyone has dreams like this, most probably forget them, and most that don't forget don't say anything.

----------


## abicus

I think you may be right. I agree people should be more open and express all types of experiences and not be embarrassed.

----------


## AgentSmith

I don't think its embarrassing.  Dreams have tendencies to go off on weird tangents, and your mind tends to just run with it.  Mirrors are especially tricky.  When I'm not lucid, I always recognize my reflection, but when I wake up I'll realize its was extremely different.  Not sure if I've ever been opposite sex, but its possible.  The fact that you made the best of it reflects a positive attitude rather than any desire to be a woman IMO...

----------


## abicus

> Mirrors are especially tricky.  When I'm not lucid, I always recognize my reflection, but when I wake up I'll realize its was extremely different.



I saw my self when looked down at my body and it was different.
It was an amazing experience.
Honestly i would love to have all my dreams as a female.
My thinking is why not, I mean i am a man in waking life and this is new and different.
I am not embarrassed about it now.
The feelings and emotions were so much better i enjoyed it.
Like i got to live a separate life.

----------


## quiktaco

I am different dream characters all the time.  I'd say at lest 25 to 50% of my dreams I'm a different character.  Never lucid as a different character though :/    They will be men, women, kids, etc.  I really wouldn't think much of it.  Enjoy the experience since its so different from real life.

----------


## abicus

I did enjoy the experience. I originally posted this with the intent of other people posting theirs as well. Its a subject that people don't talk about much. I never really shared dreams with other people. So I have nothing to base what is normal and what's way out their.

----------


## Taxi

I stayed at a friends house last night, Had a decently long dream in the morning, however it wasn't super vivid, nor was it lucid unfortunately  :Sad: 

At some point during the plot of the dream, there were hundreds of people I know camping out and what I now believe was my old primary school. Apparently there was a murderer on the loose, who's only victims were female. It caused a state of panic amongst everyone, and I vaguely remember thinking something along the lines of 'Oh no, I'm not safe!' - which is strange, seeing as I am most certainly NOT a female. Not long after in the dream I looked in a mirror, and to my not-surprised-ness, I was a (rather attractive) girl. I had all the lady parts to match, and yeah, it didn't feel as strange as you would think. It just felt the same. 

Anyway the dream ended up progressing into some crazy thing that is so convoluted and stupid that I can't be bothered typing out, and it isn't really relative to the thread, but there you go. Someone else who has experienced a similar thing in a dream to you.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Very strange indeed.

----------


## abicus

I have had other dreams as the opposite gender but never one so vivid. Also I have had several dreams in which my spirit jumped into the body of a girl to save her from danger.

----------


## abicus

Any one have any experiences like these

----------


## Graves

One of the most deepest desires of my heart is to become a woman. For religious reasons I can't, but it will always exist. I think that the only way I'll be able to satisfy this yearning is through lucid means. 

Two of my main goals are to:
A. Become a woman.
B. Begin a new life and go at it with a RPG sense.

If I were to combine both of these and start this new life as a woman, I think that side of me would be happy to the extent I'm possibly capable of achieving.  :smiley: 

I also recall one dream quite a while back where I switched bodies with this girl I used to go to school with. The details elude me, however, I can remember it was on some kind of plane or air-station. I've also had a few lucids where I've attempted to turn my body more feminine, but I haven't had that great of a success with it yet. I reckon once I find my dream guide I'll be able to cross that barrier.  ::D:

----------


## Zoth

Happened to me twice. Last one I got lucid. I haven't write it in my online DJ yet but I was 13, that character from DR.House. The funny thing is that she has a medical condition (Huntington's disease I think), and in the dream I felt like I was dying. It really came to my head (omg my disease caught me even though Huntington doesn't work like that). At some point I tol Dr. House (who was watching me) something like "Sleep paralysis has been implemented". And then I became lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## samuraixkyle

I've had a few dreams where I was a woman. it was pretty odd.

----------


## saltyseedog

I've been a girl in dreams lots of times :wink2:

----------


## Original Poster

I'm about half and half. I often change characters in dreams to the person I am observing, so if it's a woman, I am a woman.

----------


## Naiya

I once had a dream where this female DC accosted me and demanded sex. I refused, since, well, I'm not gay. She then told me that I could change myself into a man and we could do it that way. I was lucid in this dream so I actually considered it for a second, but I decided against it.

There was one other nonlucid dream I had where I was a male. I was some kind of angel (which is odd since I'm agnostic). I was visiting this kingdom and as part of my job, doing healing and generally acting as an envoy. There was a little girl who was I think adopted by the royal family, but they were abusing her. I ended up throwing away the trust of the people and their leaders by taking the girl in the end. It was kind of a sad dream.

----------


## abicus

> I once had a dream where this female DC accosted me and demanded sex. I refused, since, well, I'm not gay. She then told me that I could change myself into a man and we could do it that way. I was lucid in this dream so I actually considered it for a second, but I decided against it.



I would have totaly taken the chance to experience it if I was in your shoes. After all lucidity is the ultimate platform for one to try the otherwise impractical or the impossible

----------


## Naiya

> I would have totaly taken the chance to experience it if I was in your shoes. After all lucidity is the ultimate platform for one to try the otherwise impractical or the impossible



lol, I might've thought about it harder if she wasn't being such a pushy bitch and stalking me the whole dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## abicus

Well I take back what I said. Don't wanna be a man who gets involved with some pushy stalker bitch. That would just become a nightmare. Lol

----------


## abicus

Had another dream in which I was a woman.
I post dreams no matter what so please no hate/disrespect.
I was in a Gym and my wife is there and i see her in the locker/shower room standing there worried. She looks at me with troubled eyes asking for my support. I go over to her and she is acting like something is wrong by her body language.She has a shirt on and a towel wrapped around her waist.
She looks down at her self and then up at me. She slightly opens the towel and says "I don't know what happened."
I look down to see that she has a penis.
She didn't seem worried about having different parts down there but was worried that some one would see her like that.
Her clothes were gone, we couldn't find them.
I reach for my clothes I had with me and gave her my pants. The pants I gave her where women's pants. As she put them on i put on the gym shorts I had which were also female. The kind of clingy black knee length work out shorts. I remember thinking "Im in a woman's locker room and none of the women had freaked out like omg there is a man in here."
I was a woman and my wife loved me and seemed to not see that there was a difference with me. Strange
I walked with her out of the locker room towards the exit. On the way she fell in the pool and when she got out her pants fell off.
I helped her out and covered her as she put them back on. 
When we got to the parking lot she embraced and kissed me.
It was a strange dream I was only concerned with her situation and her feelings. 
As any spouse should.
But it was a strange experience as I had no control and wasn't worried or freaked/weirded out by her man junk. I was just concerned that she felt all right!

----------


## samuraixkyle

> Had another dream in which I was a woman.
> I post dreams no matter what so please no hate/disrespect.
> I was in a Gym and my wife is there and i see her in the locker/shower room standing there worried. She looks at me with troubled eyes asking for my support. I go over to her and she is acting like something is wrong by her body language.She has a shirt on and a towel wrapped around her waist.
> She looks down at her self and then up at me. She slightly opens the towel and says "I don't know what happened."
> I look down to see that she has a penis.
> She didn't seem worried about having different parts down there but was worried that some one would see her like that.
> Her clothes were gone, we couldn't find them.
> I reach for my clothes I had with me and gave her my pants. The pants I gave her where women's pants. As she put them on i put on the gym shorts I had which were also female. The kind of clingy black knee length work out shorts. I remember thinking "Im in a woman's locker room and none of the women had freaked out like omg there is a man in here."
> I was a woman and my wife loved me and seemed to not see that there was a difference with me. Strange
> ...



sounds like a nice dream.

----------


## StaySharp

Usually I'm simply myself in dreams, or I'm non-existent as in watching a movie. But just once I had a slight moment of gender changing. Which was me being female, having sex and sitting up top and moving. But the dream was fairly undetailed, I barely saw or felt anything, it was short and I wasn't lucid so I didn't really care at all.
But in one of my lucids I definitely want to try out to be female. I have absolutely no problem being male in real life but I'm just so darn curious as to how different it feels being female.

----------


## Alyzarin

I frequently have dreams where I'm different people, and sometimes that involves being the opposite gender, but I'm never just myself changed into the opposite gender like in yours. I usually become actors from TV shows but only in non-lucids, I'd really love to have some lucid dreams as other people though! I think it'd be really cool to do a concert as a famous music artist or something like that.  :smiley:

----------


## abicus

That would be awesome.

----------


## Alyzarin

I have to say honestly what I find even more fascinating than the subject of your dream is the stability and plot structure of the dream itself. I've NEVER had a dream story flow so smoothly, that alone makes it seem like it would be an incredible experience. Maybe your mind was really trying to show you something.  ::wink::  I think the world could be a better place if experiences like this were more common. Although I'll admit to being more than a little bit "out there", I consider myself to be very gender-free, though I am much more feminine than masculine, but that's genetics' fault, not mine.  :tongue2:  I'd live the rest of my life in an out-of-body experience if I could.  ::flyaway::  I'll become one with the wind and the trees and the earth and the sea and I'll be every thought that ever goes through someone's head, every emotion portrayed, every sensuous moment shared between lovers.... Ah, if only. I wonder how long it'll take me to achieve that in a lucid dream?  ::roll::  Back to daydreaming....

----------


## abicus

I totally agree with you. More people should experience similar things.
I myself feel not completely masculine. I took a test (not a quiz from a dumb quiz site) on a site that is based off of recorded observations of results of how both men and women do on each section. Oddly to my surprise my results are that of a normal female. Its called a  Sex i.d. test.
BBC - Science & Nature - Sex ID

When I first posted the dream I was brand new to the site, as well as the term lucid itself.(not to mention new to forums period)
I didn't know how much detail to put. But I have learned a little about dreams and elements of them.
Since I was young there has always been a presence in my dreams.
Almost always so in my nightmares or bad dreams.
It protected me and could make good dreams out of nightmares.
After discussing old dreams and current ones I had a realization while in the chat room on this site which I find immensely helpful.
That this presence is my own subconscious or Dream Guide, as I believe them to be one in the same.
This presence is female, and when she is manifested in the dream world when I can see her, her appearance is that of a girl I knew from 7th grade up through my first year of Junior College. 
I have a very strong bond with her. In many occasions in nightmares I lose control if she is in danger and my "spirit" if you will will jump from my body to hers and gain motor control of her body in order to save her from whatever the danger or threat is.
Three times I failed to save her and each time I awoke in the state of sleep paralysis.
When in her body so to speak, I have seen my own body standing there as if empty; often the jump causes me or my body within the dream to become attacked or killed/destroyed. 
However even though my body has been destroyed in such occasions I still have a bond with her and am often jumped into a new dream or woken and oddly not even the slightest bit scared no matter how daunting the dream was.
I can sense her as well, as she does not always have a visible manifestation; but I know or can feel her presence.
When I was young I was plagued by a Bear that was in many of my nightmares.
On night in such dream she helped me over come the beast and the nightmares stopped.
She can almost speak to me, but at the same time I can't hear her, only understand her instructions as to how to avoid danger within nightmares. I can never make out what she "says", its hard to explain its like a connection.
This woman has intelligence unlike a normal DC and she looks out for me and seems to know more about me than I her.

Don't wanna stray to far but, she was in this dream. I left her presence out of the dream as it didn't seem important but I now know it has meaning. I will edit my post of the dream in my DJ.

----------


## Alyzarin

Alright, I took that test.  I scored at the middle of the spectrum, but I think it may have been thrown off a little bit by the fact that I'm a math nerd and still in school so I'm used to doing some of these lol. I scored generally higher than the average feminine value in most things but I got all of the 3D shapes and nearly all of the angles right. Still, it was an interesting test. I wouldn't have guessed that stuff like finger length would have made such a difference, although I have to wonder just what information they based that on.

That's pretty interesting about your Dream Guide, I've seen many people talking about them before but I honestly can't say I've ever had that feeling of presence in my dreams before. My dreams are very odd though, often when I have vivid ones I feel like I'm passing through another dimension, I frequently have dreams in two-dimensional worlds and third-person perspectives as different people and bizarre landscapes made up of vibrant colors and series of strange symmetrical structures and constantly changing terrain that seem normal at the time but really odd when I wake up. They barely ever pertain to real life but when they do the areas that they take place in are replaced by enormous (they're ALWAYS huge!) buildings with extremely wacky architecture that changes drastically almost every minute or so unless the place we're at isn't supposed to be a real place and then it's just something random, and if I stop and stare at anything for too long (even in a non-lucid) it begins to sway and melt or morph into something else and then the stability of the dream starts to crumble and I wake up, but sometimes first I pass through tunnels of light with waves that move like on a polar coordinates gird and have extremely strange thoughts running through my head, only to eventually realize that I'm just lying in bed, with eyes open and everything already having woken up, and as soon as that happens everything goes back to normal but I have a buzzing sensation all over my body for a minute or so. I know, I just made myself sound insane, but my point is my dreams aren't exactly "average" lol. I'd love to find my DG though, if I could learn from them how to control the things in my dreams more accurately there'd be no end to the things I could experiment with!  ::D: 

I'll have to look through your DJ soon, your dreams sound very interesting.  :smiley:  I just recorded some dreams last night so I'm starting mine today!

----------


## abicus

I have never had things happen in dreams like that. No crazy changing architecture an unfortunatly the scenery is to realistic. I pay to much attention to detail in regaurds to my surroundings so I can't feet dream signs that way I have to look else were.  
Although I do have some pretty carzy things take place and my dreams have a very strong plot structure so I guess it makes up for the loss of the neat architecture u get.

Don't ever feel insane. Dreams can't and shouldn't be compared on the same plane as reality in regards to sanity. U is not crazy.

Focus on the parts in real life that in the dreams are fuzzy or "unstable"

Give your self more to use. Look at buildings be concious of them when you are conciousas welll as scenery.
Try and work on that, it will help I promise. It's how I get ideas.

----------


## Alyzarin

I would take your plot structure over my architecture any day, they're pretty awesome to see but my dream events are really short and random so very rarely do they seem to mean much. Yeah, after browsing around here for about a week now I feel a lot better about how bizarre my dreams are, I'm definitely not alone.  ::mrgreen:: 

I'll definitely have to do that, because I'm already amazed that the building structures and the like don't immediately tip me off to the fact that I'm dreaming, I must not pay very much attention at all to that kind of stuff in waking life  ::?:  lol. Thanks for the tip!

----------


## abicus

Sorry ive been away for a while. I am totally down for a bizarre dream or to haven't remember one for a week to much travel and I'm jet lagged

----------


## Alyzarin

Welcome back, abicus.  :smiley:

----------


## abicus

Thank you very much i have been away for a while. Keep having crazy dreams. Had another dream where i was a female don't remember much of it.

----------


## isthisit

I've had a dream or two where I've been female. They were always sexual, but I never took them to mean anything. I did wonder as I'm a gay guy weather this had anything to do with it? Not that I have ever wanted to be a woman... but it just makes it more acceptable to have sex with guys if I was?

----------


## Shaelyn

I had a dream once when I was younger that I was a male doctor. I lead two female nurses into a closet and we proceeded to have sex for hours. I came in a cup and the two nurses poured it all over themselves, rubbing it in, and licking it off.  I have never enjoyed a sex dream as much as I did that night.

----------


## abicus

> I did wonder as I'm a gay guy weather this had anything to do with it? Not that I have ever wanted to be a woman... but it just makes it more acceptable to have sex with guys if I was?



No part of that should make it "more acceptable"there is nothing wrong with being gay.

----------


## abicus

> I had a dream once when I was younger that I was a male doctor. I lead two female nurses into a closet and we proceeded to have sex for hours. I came in a cup and the two nurses poured it all over themselves, rubbing it in, and licking it off.  I have never enjoyed a sex dream as much as I did that night.



 That is hot. I mean DAMN girl way to go.
I have never had such a steamy dream before definitely adding that to the list.

----------


## Alyzarin

> I've had a dream or two where I've been female. They were always sexual, but I never took them to mean anything. I did wonder as I'm a gay guy weather this had anything to do with it? Not that I have ever wanted to be a woman... but it just makes it more acceptable to have sex with guys if I was?



I wouldn't say it has anything to do with being more acceptable, just a matter of society's programming. Your brain creates dreams sequences out of random associations of thoughts, conscious or subsconscious, and it learns those associations from basically everything - real life, but also movies, books, TV, video games, essentially anything with a plot.... You can't really avoid seeing romance/sex scenes involving male-female couples, that's just the way society is right now. So I'd say much more than likely your brain has still absorbed more sex data from that than it has from male-male couples, even if you've whored around a LOT.  :tongue2:  It's probably not, then, very ridiculous to think that your brain was just trying to complete the situation in your dreams, and when it noticed that you were attracted to or having sex with a male it looked back through all that data and thought "Oh, I guess I'm the female in this situation." It doesn't necessarily mean anything, it's just the way dreams are formed.  ::whyme::

----------


## abicus

what u said is very interesting and i would have to say i agree with u Alyzarin.
This whole gender within the mind thing is strange, very open for the abstract. Its odd, it fascinates me, how as you said that culture and media could be that strong of an influence as to effect the creation of our dreams. I mean having instilled into ones subconscious a set of so called norms in regards to gender and sexual relations. Its scary to think of that kind of power. Where would the limits be for this.
I have as of late had a few more of these gender bending dreams its i don't walk around thinking about it all day but bang, there they are.
The scariest thing to me was that i had commercials in my dreams in the background and noticed them 2 nites ago i was semi lucid and it weird-ed me out when i payed more attention to it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm partially male in pretty much all my lucid dreams. I can't say I would want to be male in real life, unless I could be one for a while then switch right back. Which is basically what I do through my LDs.

Damn we're lucky to be able to do this  ::mrgreen:: 





> The scariest thing to me was  that i had commercials in my dreams in the background and noticed them 2  nites ago i was semi lucid and it weird-ed me out when i payed more  attention to it.



Wow, really? What were the commercials of, do you remember?

----------


## melanieb

I have had dreams where my gender was male or female, and a few where my gender was ultimately decided when I needed it to be. It's interesting to have this fluidity in dreams, though I suppose it's natural for someone like myself. I've experienced both sides of that coin.

I do have some of these dreams posted in my dream journal. I think you could find them from my tag cloud, though one is called Carnivorous Sex.

----------


## Ollie

A few nights ago, I had a dream that I was a good friend of mine (a girl) giving my actual self directions. I was extremely lost in a city (I'm terrible with directions), and I asked my friend to help me. She said she knew where I had to go, but didn't have the time to explain it to me. I transferred my conscious to her body, and used her information to lead my actual body to the place I needed to be. This was one of the strangest experiences of my life not because I switched bodies/genders, but I was able hold an amazingly stable conversation with myself, even though I wasn't inside of myself... It was strange, but amazing.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> A few nights ago, I had a dream that I was a good friend of mine (a girl) giving my actual self directions. I was extremely lost in a city (I'm terrible with directions), and I asked my friend to help me. She said she knew where I had to go, but didn't have the time to explain it to me. I transferred my conscious to her body, and used her information to lead my actual body to the place I needed to be. This was one of the strangest experiences of my life not because I switched bodies/genders, but I was able hold an amazingly stable conversation with myself, even though I wasn't inside of myself... It was strange, but amazing.



Oh cool, I think that was TOTM last month  :tongue2:

----------


## Ollie

> Oh cool, I think that was TOTM last month



Really?!? Guh, I wish I joined last month :\

----------


## littlezoe

> Really?!? Guh, I wish I joined last month :\



You had to take control of a DCs body  :smiley:

----------


## abicus

> I'm partially male in pretty much all my lucid dreams. I can't say I would want to be male in real life, unless I could be one for a while then switch right back. Which is basically what I do through my LDs.
> 
> Damn we're lucky to be able to do this 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? What were the commercials of, do you remember?



A nike commercial and a shampoo commercial. And I agree with you I would stay the way I am unless I could be switched back when I wanted to.
I have had several dreams where i body jump to one particular dc when she is in danger in order to save her but its almost  always involuntary when it happens.

----------


## no2ironman1100

i actually had a dream where i became a girl. i was quite a slut in the dream.... for example like i was changing and a guy came by accident in and i said while taking a sexy pose butt sticking out "you pervert !... i could forget you if you suck my breast" the guy was quite an innocent one that i knew of and wouldn't even understand what the simplest insult meant. i also was in the changing room with other girl and was like "your boobs are quite big" and i grope her boob and most girl was like for a sec ??? narmol ...(reversed "a" and "o" normal) and then i got home and i was like hi cousin ! (he's 10) and i sat on him i feeled he wasn't excited and didn't found it weird (because i as far as i remember when i was seeing myself in 3rd person in the dream(yes i had seen myself in 3rd person) i had a sexy butt, a short skirt almost letting my panties outside to any view at the slightest move and big breast and had a cute look making me seem very innocent(which as you can see highter i was not)
Then i don't remember the other bit. the dream was very long and long ago i only remember these few bits. it was a month ago that i got this dream. i also remember before waking up in my dream i was talking to someone who seemed to be some guy and then i told myself in my dream(why am i blushing) and then i realised HOW DO I KNOW IM BLUSHING and then i woke up. quite interesting i think. 1 week after i made a porn dream where superman was fucking a girl who looked like marylin monroe and his dick was fucking like 2 or 3 leg long wtf and they were on a public fisherman dock

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well... someone sure has had a busy subconscious.

Funny that this thread was just resurrected because I was just reading a dream where the person changed gender, but wasn't turned on by homosexual sex in the dream. I advised having heterosexual sex in a dream where you gender bend for a whole new perspective on lucid sex. For example, when I turn into a guy in lucids, I find sex with a woman to be very arousing. But if I'm still female me in a lucid, sex with a chick does nothing for me at all.

----------


## StaySharp

Since my last post in here I had a lot more genderbend experiences in my dreams, one involving girl-on-girl action which felt forbiddenly good in the dream, if just for a second.
The alter-ego I'm making myself for a shared dreaming RPG is also female, and quite a big difference to my real male being, and tonight I managed to turn into her again. Once I have more lucids which are more stable I'll easily be able to try out being female for real, cause since recently it is incredibly easy for me to transform myself.

----------

